# Furry Conventions in Milwaukee WI?



## Twili (Dec 7, 2010)

I know there are many Anime conventions here at times, but are there any Furry Cons? I've looked around the net and only found a fur meet up thats at night though, and I'm not even sure if it stills runs, haha. 
Does anybody know of any conventions in Milwaukee? Or even Southern WI itself?


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 7, 2010)

The only one I've heard of and been to is Nakamacon in Madison.


----------



## moiracoon (Dec 8, 2010)

x


----------



## Twili (Dec 8, 2010)

Hm, Madison isn't that far from me, like an hour drive?? I'll have to BEG my parents to take me, though they will probably say no because they think this kind of shit is stupid. :c 
Anyway, thanks for telling me this! Just wish they'd have on in Milwaukee, since its probably more populated. xP


----------



## moiracoon (Dec 8, 2010)

x


----------



## s-config (Jan 24, 2011)

.


----------



## moiracoon (Jan 27, 2011)

.


----------



## corkyota (May 8, 2015)

I think MKE needs a con... Midwest express center or whatever they are calling it now is an excellent facility and there are a lot of colleges so there are probably a lot of furs. There would defiantly be an audience for it at least from MWFF and IFC.


----------

